# The New Kits Thread - 2017 Season Edition



## MMsRepBike

Rumors and stories are already abound about the 2017 season and who's wearing what.

Castelli has ended their contract with Cannondale Drapac a year early. Who will Cannondale wear next year? No idea. Who will Castelli outfit? Team Sky.

I thought for sure Adidas would be the new Team Sky outfitter but I guess not:

Team Sky rumoured to be wearing Castelli kit from 2017 - Cycling Weekly

Team Sky considered the sister company of Castelli, Sportful, but decided to go with the parent company in the end.

Sportful will be outfitting Bahrain-Merida.

In addition to Castelli, POC is said to be coming on board to Team Sky as well. Interesting.


----------



## KoroninK

Movistar just signed a new 3 year deal to continue it's sponsorship of the Spanish WT team. So assume the kits will look more or less the same for the next 3 years.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Whatever happened to Nalini and sponsorship? 15 years ago they ruled the peloton, now nothing. Curious if anyone knows how they went from so big to so small.


----------



## SNS1938

Bee-an-key said:


> Whatever happened to Nalini and sponsorship? 15 years ago they ruled the peloton, now nothing. Curious if anyone knows how they went from so big to so small.


Descente also seemed to be around a lot before, and now not really. 

Odd that now customers pay 'Rapha' prices for gear, so presumably the margins are higher, and brands have disappeared.


----------



## Rashadabd

My guess is that Adidas will end up on some team this season or next. Their new stuff is supposed to be pretty cutting edge. Could Cannondale or Sagan's Argon 18 be their new home???


----------



## MMsRepBike

BMC will be looking a little different now. Tag sleeves.


----------



## Migen21

I was really hoping BMC would overhaul their look. The blocky black and red is easily distinguished in the peloton, but, at least for me, the look is getting a little tired.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

MMsRepBike said:


> In addition to Castelli, POC is said to be coming on board to Team Sky as well. Interesting.



Froome in a POC Octal. Quite a picture.


----------



## RRRoubaix

MMsRepBike said:


> BMC will be looking a little different now. Tag sleeves.





Migen21 said:


> I was really hoping BMC would overhaul their look. The blocky black and red is easily distinguished in the peloton, but, at least for me, the look is getting a little tired.


THAT should have been the caption for that photograph...


----------



## 9W9W

RRRoubaix said:


> THAT should have been the caption for that photograph...


Damn. BMC kits went from being works of art to something gone horribly wrong. Geez those sleeves are an afterthought. Green, red, black..white? Aye carramba!


----------



## MMsRepBike

Tinkoff unveil yet another new kit for their final ever race - Cycling Weekly










Won't be around next year, but you know.


----------



## Migen21

Trek-Segafredo going all Hi-Viz


----------



## Rashadabd

The new Sky kit is out:

Team Sky and Castelli announce new kit partnership | Cyclingnews.com

Team Sky reveal new Castelli kit for 2017 - Cycling Weekly


----------



## MMsRepBike

boring


----------



## Migen21

Yea, the blue strip is nice and distinctive. Should be easy to spot on the overhead shots.

Not a fan of the overall design though. To quote my buddy MMsBikeRep, "Boring".


----------



## KoroninK

The thick blue stripe on the back is fine and can easily be spotted. However the little stripes just look rediculous. Yeah, I'm sure you can tell I'm not a fan of this kit.


----------



## kbwh

That Trek-Segafredo kit is probably for training. At least it was part of the launch of a bunch of hi-viz Bontrager clothing. 

The big question for later today is: Will there be enough argyle?


----------



## kbwh

Ah. Argyle and POC all around.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Ah. Argyle and POC all around.


I dig it even though it's not much of a change. Movistar looks similar again this year as well. 

Movistar unveil new Endura jersey for 2017 season | Cycling News | Sky Sports


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> That Trek-Segafredo kit is probably for training. At least it was part of the launch of a bunch of hi-viz Bontrager clothing.
> 
> The big question for later today is: Will there be enough argyle?


The Trek kit was actually for the recent crit races in Japan. I haven't read anything that suggests they will be wearing it next year as well, but I like it. 

Trek-Segafredo reveals high-visibility kit and bikes at Japan Cup | Trek Bikes

Trek-Segafredo go hi-vis at Japan Cup to highlight road safety message - Cycling Weekly


----------



## KoroninK

Movistar released their kit for 2017 today. Here are two pictures. Very similar to last year's with a few tweeks. The band at the bottom of the sleeve is again fully green and they have gotten rid of the white pockets on the back. The kit looks sleeker again. The green stripe at the bottom of the back of the jersey is reflective to help the rider wearing it be seen.


----------



## thalo

SKY

New Sky kit: What do those little lines mean? | VeloNews.com


----------



## Klassikbike

Team LottoNL Jumbo was sponsored by Santini but changed to Shimano as a kits sponsor. Haven´t seen any pictures though so far.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Astana leaves MOA to join Giordana.

Fairly radical change for them in my opinion.

Astana gets a bold new kit for 2017 with Giordana | Cyclingnews.com










Two thumbs up from me. 

Here's their new bikes... not bad.










Looks like a full FSA setup. Group, wheels, components. A little sad to see Corima go.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Astana leaves MOA to join Giordana.
> 
> Fairly radical change for them in my opinion.
> 
> Astana gets a bold new kit for 2017 with Giordana | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two thumbs up from me.
> 
> Here's their new bikes... not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a full FSA setup. Group, wheels, components. A little sad to see Corima go.


I like the kit quite a bit. It definitely looks better than the old one to me. Argon 18 makes nice bikes, but I can't say I am blown away by the look of their new rides. The kit gets a big thumbs up from me though. Personally, I am hoping Dimension Data blows it out of the park this year on the kit front. We'll see what everyone else brings to the table, but as of right now, Astana might have the coolest looking kit.


----------



## Rashadabd

I like it, but I can't say I love it. Astana still has the best kit right now, IMO. Dimension Data and Cannondale Drapac are my World Tour teams for next year though. New Irish team Aqua Blue will be my conti team to follow this year.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dimension-data-reveal-new-kit-for-2017/


----------



## kbwh




----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> I like it, but I can't say I love it. Astana still has the best kit right now, IMO. Dimension Data and Cannondale Drapac are my World Tour teams for next year though. New Irish team Aqua Blue will be my conti team to follow this year.
> 
> Dimension Data reveal new kit for 2017 | Cyclingnews.com


There are closeup pictures on Instagram and it looks better closeup. I actually like it a bit more now. Not as much as Astana, but it's up there. The detail with the little hands inside the green, etc. is a cool feature.


----------



## TricrossRich

I think the Astana kit is a huge step up from last year, and previous years in general. I always felt their kit looks slapped together, with logos placed over white patches on an other wise teal kit. This year is a much more cohesive design.

Dimension Data looks good as well... and I actually like the Sky kit. I'm surprised that Sky isn't wearing Adidas. When I heard they were leaving Rapha, I figured it had to be for a move to a BIG, NEW, GLOBAL player in the apparel world, and I thought that it had to be Adidas for sure. I'm friends with a guy on a local NYC team that got picked up as Brand Ambassadors for Adidas last year and he had nothing but good things to say about the kit.


----------



## Rashadabd

Katusha Alpecin might have something special going on here:

https://instagram.com/p/BNkLMrdgEHv/


----------



## TricrossRich

hmmm.. looks like the Katusha kit and Giant Alpecin kit had a baby... not bad, but nothing to write home about.

I can't wait to see what the Sagan - Specialized kit looks like.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> hmmm.. looks like the Katusha kit and Giant Alpecin kit had a baby... not bad, but nothing to write home about.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the Sagan - Specialized kit looks like.


Intelligent minds can differ on that I guess because I dig this one about as much as Astana and Dimension Data. It's funky. I am interested in what Bora does as well. Is Specialized actually supplying the team with kits and bikes?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/katusha-alpecin-roll-out-2017-jersey-gallery/

I think it's the powder blue bits that does it for me. Stylish in my IMO.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Intelligent minds can differ on that I guess because I dig this one about as much as Astana and Dimension Data. It's funky. I am interested in what Bora does as well. Is Specialized actually supplying the team with kits and bikes?
> 
> Katusha-Alpecin roll out 2017 jersey - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> I think it's the powder blue bits that does it for me. Stylish in my IMO.


don't get me wrong, I don't think they look bad at all. I think Katusha had one of the nicer looking kits in the peloton last year and I feel like this year is pretty much the same with the alpacin graphics added in.... no really a major transformation, just an evolution of a previously good-looking kit.

I don't think that Specialized is supplying the kits... I think just bikes. I"m thinking that Adidas might be the supplier. I thought for sure that Sky was going to be going with Adidas, but they didn't and I'm guessing they're going to be in the pro peloton somewhere... What other teams are up in the air still?


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> don't get me wrong, I don't think they look bad at all. I think Katusha had one of the nicer looking kits in the peloton last year and I feel like this year is pretty much the same with the alpacin graphics added in.... no really a major transformation, just an evolution of a previously good-looking kit.
> 
> I don't think that Specialized is supplying the kits... I think just bikes. I"m thinking that Adidas might be the supplier. I thought for sure that Sky was going to be going with Adidas, but they didn't and I'm guessing they're going to be in the pro peloton somewhere... What other teams are up in the air still?


Gotcha, I posted something in here awhile back about Adidas kits. I think I got the teams wrong, but I agree that some team will be wearing their stuff eventually. Bora, Orica, Quickstep, Trek, still haven't released anything as far as I know. There may be others as well. New Irish conti team Aqua Blue has been teasing fans for a couple of days on Instagram. They are my conti team this year, so I am excited to see what they come up with as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

Bahrain, TJ Sport, Giant Sunweb, and both of the Lotto teams still haven't revealed kits either I believe.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> Bahrain












Sneak peak


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Sneak peak


It's hard to tell what it actually looks like from that shot, but first impression is that it is solid. Their colors are very similar to the Wiggins team. It's a decent combo.


----------



## kbwh

Katusha-Alpecin looks good. Their designer knows how to design for clarity. 

Just in case you haven't read this gem before: inrng : alpecin shampoo review


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Katusha-Alpecin looks good. Their designer knows how to design for clarity.
> 
> Just in case you haven't read this gem before: inrng : alpecin shampoo review


Ha! Just read it. Good stuff.


----------



## Rashadabd

Aqua Blue Sport jumps out of the gate with a really nice kit. Top notch on all fronts. 

Aqua Blue Sport Unveils New Team Kit for 2017


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> View attachment 317208


Love it. Love their wheel sponsor too. And I'm Irish... have to pull for these guys. They could lose that pink ribbon though...


----------



## Rashadabd

I pretty much agree. Hey, genetics is as good a reason as any to pull for a team IMO.  In fact, I also recently found out that I have a connection to Ireland. My wife and I recently took DNA tests and I learned (much to my surprise) that I am 12% Irish. I was not surprised by the fact that I am 76% West African (mostly Togo, Benin, Ivory Coast, and Ghana), but I definitely did not see the Irish thing coming. The rest of my genetic makeup is small percentages from a bunch of cultures, including Native American tribes, South African Tribes, etc. I have learned from research and discussions with other Irish Americans that Irish immigrants and African slaves and the descendants of African Slaves had a complicated history in this country, so there are some mixed feelings there, but I am just trying to embrace it all as part of who I am at this point. At the end of the day, the whole process has been an interesting journey and it has certainly resulted in my pulling a bit harder for Dimension Data, Aqua Blue Sport, and my usual American team Cannondale Drapac.


----------



## kbwh

That's nice, Rashadabd. IIRC Prince was 1/8 or maybe 1/16 Irish too.
But I can't help thinking that the Aqua Blue kit shouts "We need a real sponsor!".


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> That's nice, Rashadabd. IIRC Prince was 1/8 or maybe 1/16 Irish too.
> But I can't help thinking that the Aqua Blue kit shouts "We need a real sponsor!".


Lol! I agree and completely expect the team name to change more than once in the next year or so. It reminds of the period when Giant Sunweb was Project 1t4i or something like that. I dig the kit though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Well, my top three right now are:

Team Aqua Blue Sport
Katusha Alpecin 
Dimension Data 

In that order.


----------



## Rashadabd

JLT Condor stepped their kit game up as well:


JLT Condor release 2017 race kit | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I am liking the new Astana kits.
As for DNA picking a team, why not it, sounds like a good enough reason to me. My husband after going back and forth over teams for years finally decided to pick AG2R as his favorite team due to him having some French ancestry. My ancestry/DNA is mostly English and Welsh (my dad was 3/4th English and 1/4th Welsh) (English also on my mom's side) along with Scottish, German, French and Iroquois.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Migen21

MMsRepBike said:


>



I *really* like this kit.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Migen21 said:


> I *really* like this kit.



https://pedaled.com/#!/

Check out who makes the kit.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

That one doesn't excite me much. Looks pretty much the same. Orica is supposed to reveal their new kit Monday. It's made by Giordana, the same company that designed Astana's new kit apparently. 

Orica-BikeExchange to wear Giordana kit from 2017 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

The two I'm really wanting to see are Quick Step (Etixx had my favorite kits last season) and Orica. TY for giving us the heads up on when theirs should be released. I am hoping it's a bit different so it is more easily differentiated from Movistar's kit. I heard the announcers mix up the two kits many times after they got the ones that look so much like Movistar's and my husband got them mixed up a bunch of times as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> The two I'm really wanting to see are Quick Step (Etixx had my favorite kits last season) and Orica. TY for giving us the heads up on when theirs should be released. I am hoping it's a bit different so it is more easily differentiated from Movistar's kit. I heard the announcers mix up the two kits many times after they got the ones that look so much like Movistar's and my husband got them mixed up a bunch of times as well.


No problem at all. There are some sneak peak shots on Instagram if you follow OBE. My guess is that is where you will be able to see it first.


----------



## MMsRepBike

The dark blue remains and it remains prominent. The accent color is changing though to this. This is their teaser photo.


----------



## KoroninK

Thanks guys.


----------



## ghettocop

I'm glad to see Giordana back in the Pro peleton after such a long absence. I've been a fan-boy and indulgent consumer of their kit for a couple of years now. As MMS suggests, their instagram site #giordanacycling is going to reveal the Orica kit in about 12 hours.


----------



## looigi

I was never a real big fan of BMC's kit but I'm even less of a fan of their 2017 kit. 

BMC Racing unveil 2017 kit - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

looigi said:


> I was never a real big fan of BMC's kit but I'm even less of a fan of their 2017 kit.
> 
> BMC Racing unveil 2017 kit - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


I couldn't agree more. It gets a thumbs down from me as well. Orica's new kit is solid though. It's not one of my favorites, but I like it.

GreenEdge teams become Orica-Scott as new kits unveiled - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Aqua Blue's Ridley Bikes are looking good too:

Aqua Blue Sport to ride Ridley bikes in 2017 - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike

looigi said:


> I was never a real big fan of BMC's kit but I'm even less of a fan of their 2017 kit.
> 
> BMC Racing unveil 2017 kit - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


PI to Assos, what a huge step up.

Really nice to see Assos in the peloton. I agree though, the designers really suck.


----------



## Migen21

looigi said:


> I was never a real big fan of BMC's kit but I'm even less of a fan of their 2017 kit.
> 
> BMC Racing unveil 2017 kit - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


My sentiments exactly...

I don't love the BMC kit, but you have to admit, they are easy to spot in the Peleton.


----------



## TricrossRich

No real pictures of the kit yet, but the Bora-Hansgrohe team launched an instagram account and they have renderings of different jerseys.

https://www.instagram.com/bora_hansgrohe/


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> No real pictures of the kit yet, but the Bora-Hansgrohe team launched an instagram account and they have renderings of different jerseys.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/bora_hansgrohe/


Cool, thanks for sharing. It looks like there are two profiles for the team. I wonder if both are real? If this one is, I wonder if the jersey on the top left is the team jersey? The rest look like national champ jerseys.... It could be an interesting one.


----------



## kbwh

BMC. It's Assos, and the shorts are all black. Much better than before, much better.

Orica: The accent colour change is good. They tended to blend with Movistar with the green accent.

Bora-Hansgrohe: I really hope they tease us with the rejected designs.

Lotto-Soudal's new back design should be easier to pick from helicopter shots than the old one. I hope.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing. It looks like there are two profiles for the team. I wonder if both are real? If this one is, I wonder if the jersey on the top left is the team jersey? The rest look like national champ jerseys.... It could be an interesting one.


The one I linked is a new profile... I think the other one is The Bora-Argon account, and they've simply switched the name over. If you look at the pics, they're all old pics from the Bora-Argon team.


----------



## MMsRepBike

More BMC promo shmomo.


----------



## KoroninK

Not a fan of BMC's new kits. 
Orica's are OK and with the yellow everyone should be able to tell them apart from Movistar's kits.


----------



## Rashadabd

My gut tells me Trek is going to make a pretty significant change/update to their kit. I just don't think you bring on Contador, Degenkolb, Pantano, and company and then keep the same kit. This is kind of the start of a new era for this team (post Cancellara & and finally having a pretty stacked roster) and my guess is they begin it with a fresh look.


----------



## Rashadabd

The Bora kit is out. It's solid, but nothing to write home about. It actually reminds me of some of the old Etixx Quickstep kits.

Bora-hansgrohe reveal new kit and bike for 2017 - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com

Speaking of Quickstep, I hear they are next....


----------



## Rashadabd

Quickstep went old school, linking themselves back to previous looks:

Quick-Step Floors Cycling Team unveil 2017 jersey | News | Etixx - Quick-Step Pro Cycling Team

I really like this one.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> The Bora kit is out. It's solid, but nothing to write home about. It actually reminds me of some of the old Etixx Quickstep kits.
> 
> Bora-hansgrohe reveal new kit and bike for 2017 - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Speaking of Quickstep, I hear they are next....


I don't like black kits that show white underneath when the fabric stretches... it ends up looking much lighter. I think the kit would look better if it was a true black. The bikes aren't totally black, I've seen some detail shots that show some green metal flake in the paint. I thin they'll look good in the sun.



Rashadabd said:


> Quickstep went old school, linking themselves back to previous looks:
> 
> Quick-Step Floors Cycling Team unveil 2017 jersey | News | Etixx - Quick-Step Pro Cycling Team
> 
> I really like this one.


Quickstep looks very retro... but cool.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's a review of most of what has been revealed thus far. They don't have Aqua Blue on the list though and that's currently my favorite kit. My updated ranking is as follows:

1. Aqua Blue
2. Quickstep
3. Dimension Data (as much as I like their kit, I feel like these guys could easily get bumped off the podium if another team releases something cool, but Aqua and Quickstep will be tough to beat IMO). 

Best of the rest: Katusha, Orica, Astana, and Cannondale

Hate it: BMC

Boring: Lotto Soudal and Movistar (for a lack of change/creativity only. I actually think both kits are fine)


----------



## MMsRepBike

*Picture Recap*


----------



## Stoneman

The Astana and Bora kits are my favorites for 2017. The other kits are just ugly.


----------



## kbwh

BMC have the best shorts, period.


----------



## MMsRepBike

kbwh said:


> BMC have the best shorts, period.


I bet words can't describe how happy the riders are. Remember Dennis wearing the "custom" black shorts in 2014 that everyone was asking about? He couldn't deal with the PI chamois/shorts. Remember Phinney having to abandon the Giro because of the same problem with saddle sores? Just this summer PI announced that they just realized that heating/melting foam while compressing it into a chamois turns it into plastic and removes the foam properties... imagine that.

Their jerseys may be butt ugly but you can bet that the riders will both be much happier and more comfortable. And you know what comfort leads to on the bike... performance.


----------



## Migen21

Migen21 said:


> My sentiments exactly...
> 
> I don't love the BMC kit, but you have to admit, they are easy to spot in the Peleton.


So, apparently the wide Gold colored piping on this jersey is unique to Van Avermaet in honor of his gold medal.

Here is Ritchey Porte in the standard version


----------



## Rashadabd

The ladies from Boels Dolmans will be looking fly this year as well. 

New kit for Deignan and Guarnier as Boels-Dolmans unveil 2017 jersey | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh

Yes. Those colours are smashing.


----------



## KoroninK

Finally someone found a picture of the back of the Orica kit. THANK YOU!!!!!! Compare that to the back of the Movistar kit and we should be able to tell the two apart this year. 

My favorite kit for 2017 is definitely Astana's. Love the change they have made to theirs.

Here's a pic of the back of the Movistar Kit for 2017.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Bardiani CSF. Wonder if their bikes will stay plain boring black, I hope not. That NK1K is pretty hot.

Also, Caja Rural:










Pretty similar. Thankfully they'll be wearing black shorts this year too.


----------



## kbwh

The Bardiani kit: Only Italians can manage to get away with such colour combos. Excellent stuff! And I simply adore the colour match between shoes and bottles.
The bike in the picture is not finished. Training wheels, the angle of the hoods... We'll see. But the plain black frame sort of picks up the black side panels on the jersey. Important to look at the complete ensemble: Jersey, shorts, helmet, bike.


----------



## Wetworks

kbwh said:


> The Bardiani kit: Only Italians can manage to get away with such colour combos. Excellent stuff! And I simply adore the colour match between shoes and bottles.
> The bike in the picture is not finished. Training wheels, the angle of the hoods... We'll see. But the plain black frame sort of picks up the black side panels on the jersey. Important to look at the complete ensemble: Jersey, shorts, helmet, bike.


Maybe go with the Fluo Orange? First thing I thought of.


----------



## kbwh

That would look smashing.


----------



## ghettocop

The Bardiani Jersey is absolutely fantastic. Really like the old school italian teams that have a dozen sponsors on their kit.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Bardiani CSF. Wonder if their bikes will stay plain boring black, I hope not. That NK1K is pretty hot.
> 
> Also, Caja Rural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty similar. Thankfully they'll be wearing black shorts this year too.


Both are an improvement IMO. I definitely like 'em. We also finally get to see the Bahrain kit up close and it's very solid. In fact, I am going to go so far as to say I really like it. 

Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team - Bikes


----------



## Rashadabd

Nippo Vini Fantini is not about to be outdone on the brightness scale. 

Nippo-Vini Fantini show off bright orange kit for 2017 ? Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Aeolite

MMsRepBike said:


> BMC will be looking a little different now. Tag sleeves.


BMC should be replaced with GOM, Grumpy Old Men.


----------



## MMsRepBike

This kit is manufactured by Shimano.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Rashadabd said:


> Quickstep went old school, linking themselves back to previous looks:
> 
> Quick-Step Floors Cycling Team unveil 2017 jersey | News | Etixx - Quick-Step Pro Cycling Team
> 
> I really like this one.




Now where have I seen this before........


----------



## Fignon's Barber

I think the Bahrain Merida kit looks good. Classy and well thought out.


----------



## Rashadabd

Yep, don't call it a comeback....


----------



## TricrossRich

MMsRepBike said:


>


I like the jersey, but from the front, it looks like he's wearing shorts from someone's else kit. I wonder if there's some of the orange/red color on the side of the shorts. Otherwise, it looks like he stole the shorts from Orica's 2016 throw-away pile.


----------



## Rashadabd

Apparently, Trek will be releasing their 2017 kit on January 13th.

Trek-Segafredo boss: Nibali was our first choice but Contador can win the Tour de France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Giant Sunweb will release theirs on January 5th. 

Team Sunweb


----------



## rufus

ghettocop said:


> The Bardiani Jersey is absolutely fantastic. Really like the old school italian teams that have a dozen sponsors on their kit.


I think it's kind of fugly. The orange CST sleeves just don't work at all. I think it would look better as an orange base, white middle, and then green shoulders, almost an Italian tri-colore. 

The orange works better on the shorts.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


>


I like it a lot. Very clean and easy to identify, but is it too similar to Dimension Data?


----------



## kbwh

I wouldn't say so.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> I wouldn't say so.


I guess you are right, Dimension Data is mostly black this year and we should be able to see that from overhead shots as well as the Sunweb lettering. 

In other news, I so love the Bardini and Quickstep kits. They are so classic. 

Sneak peek at Trek-Segafredo bikes - News shorts | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh

Fignon's Barber said:


> Now where have I seen this before........
> 
> View attachment 317449


Good call! Prediction: Tommeke will win MSR himself this year.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Gallery: 2017 Trek-Segafredo kit | Trek Segafredo


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> View attachment 317620
> 
> 
> Gallery: 2017 Trek-Segafredo kit | Trek Segafredo


The Trek kit looks nice IMO. The red, black, and pinstripes go well together. It should be easy to identify them as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

Is that everyone now? If so, I think I kind of ended up liking Bardini, Sunweb, and Quickstep the best after I got to the see more of the kits via video, but I also like Aqua Blue and Dimension Data.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> Is that everyone now?


Think so.


----------



## MMsRepBike

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/01/new-kits-kicks-and-lids-of-the-2017-worldtour/

good link.


----------



## Rashadabd

Cyclingnews' opinion:

Trek-Segafredo voted best WorldTour jersey of 2017 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh

People jury on design. Like voting on the best chess line.


----------

